# Palm Cove versus Port Douglas



## Jwerking (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi guys - new thread.

I have made condo reservations at the Port for our trip to the Reef area for the week starting July 8.  However, in one of my tour books yesterday, I read that the road to the Port is very winding and narrow along certain portions of the 45 mile drive.  Is it really bad???

This is quite problematic since we are not accustomed to driving on the left and having the steering wheel on the right side of the car.  We really had LOTS of problems driving in the UK with their narrow roads - and we didn't even have hills to contend with.  Thus, it would be really stressful for us - and really life threatening to be driving on a narrow and windy road - esp. as soon as we pick up a rental car. 

Thus, should I just stay in Palm Cove - looks alot closer and no windy and narrow road- right??  And it should be just as nice for beach and convenient for trips to the reef, Kuranda, and the Daintree forest - right?

Do I really need a car?  Looks like we can get around Palm Cove or the Port on feet with no problem.  My tour book also recommends taking a 4-wheel TOUR to the Daintree forest area  because it states that we would get alot more out of it to have someone explain about the rainforest and what we are seeing.  If we go by ourselves - which I was planning to do with a car - there would not know what we are seeing.  What do you guys think??

Honestly, we only need to car to get to and from the condo and the planned visit to Daintree and Kuranda.  Otherwise, it is a waste of money to have it just parked - esp since your rental cars are not cheap.

Would appreciate comments.

Thanks, Joyce


----------



## sage (Feb 5, 2007)

*Palm Cove Wins Hands Down!*

Hi Joyce,
We have visited Cairns many times (plus I lived up there for a while when I was a kid). We always stay at Palm Cove at the Novotel (I think its now called the Novotel Rockford Palm Cove). 
Accor (APVC) has timeshare apartments at the resort. If you can't get them through II you can probably book through Accorhotels.com.au
This resort has round the clock activities including water sports and theme nights. It also has 10 swimming pools, tennis, bikes, and a host of other activities. When we were there they had a family casino night, cane toad races and a trivia night.
Palm Cove is about 25 km from the airport and you can easily get a shuttle or taxi to the resort. Port Douglas on the other hand is quite a drive. You need to get either a coach or taxi (very expensive).
The road to Port Douglas is quite narrow and winding and goes along all the coastal beaches. 
Port Douglas has a lot of big hotels and is quite built up now.
Palm Cove is a lot quieter, has some nice little restaurants and has a shopping centre nearby.
Most tours to the reef, Kuranda or Daintree Rainforest will pick you up from your hotel - from either location. Palm Cove is a lot closer to Kuranda and Cairns. Reef tours, I think, go from both Cairns and Port Douglas.
The local bus service to the shops goes from right outside the driveway of the Novotel Palm Cove. 
If you are a bit apprehensive about driving, choose Palm Cove. Also consider when your flight departs. Last time we were there our flight to Sydney was at 5.30am so we had to be up at 4am. If you stay at Port Douglas add an hour to this!
Gillian


----------



## Jwerking (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks, Gillian, I think that I will start checking out Palm Cove places to stay.  Guess I could always place a request with II - you never know that something may match - but unfortunately it is the school holiday - which even makes it harder.

I see you own at the Marriott Grand Chateau - we stayed there over the Xmas holidays - what an awesome place!  They gave us one of the 2 Br units located at the end of the hall (the 2 br part of a 3br lockout i would guess) with floor to ceiling windows.  What a awesome view we had of the strip-  felt like I had died and went to heaven. 

Joyce


----------

